# Half Nut from Clausing???



## Kroll (Apr 16, 2013)

Guys I have a Sears 101.28940 lathe and I need the half nuts#10F12,I check on the auction site and they run around 50-65.00 for a set.I was wondering if anyone has order a set straight from Clausing, if their prices are bout the same or better than ebay.I have several other parts such as the little spring and the ball to order as well.Just don't want to waste Clausings time by not being sticker shock----kroll


----------



## nik (Apr 16, 2013)

I would just call Clausing and ask, you might get lucky, I priced out some spindle bushings for an early 618 and the prices were really low, but the spindle itself was around $400.  I have definitely been very happy in dealing with them, they even e mailed me some of the manuals at no cost.


----------



## pdentrem (Apr 16, 2013)

I always dealt with Clausings, even though I am in Canada. They were usually cheaper and they still support this very old product. It is can not be a money maker for them, but without their service we would be really stuck to requip our toys.
Pierre


----------



## hilestudio (Jun 5, 2013)

Kroll said:


> Guys I have a Sears 101.28940 lathe and I need the half nuts#10F12,I check on the auction site and they run around 50-65.00 for a set.I was wondering if anyone has order a set straight from Clausing, if their prices are bout the same or better than ebay.I have several other parts such as the little spring and the ball to order as well.Just don't want to waste Clausings time by not being sticker shock----kroll



Hi...
First post.  I've delt with Clausing on my 618.  As I recall they shipped very quickly.  I also need the half nuts.  My catalog of 2 years ago lists half nuts @ $7.11 ea., or $32.08 for the assembly.  (part# 10F-12X or 10F-12XS)

Regards


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 6, 2013)

In January, 2012 a pair of half nuts for the 10" and 12" with 3/4" dia lead screw was $33.01. I haven't checked more recently. 

One reason that some new parts on eBay are higher than from Clausing is that the sellers bought them from Clausing without a discount and marked them up. Unfortunately, Clausings prices reflect what they cost to get made. I suspect that their stock of half nuts were made quite a while ago. And they seem to be honest enough not to periodically raise the prices of existing stock like a lot of sellers do. If they sell out, the price will undoubtedly jump a bunch. Or go NLA (No Longer Available).

Robert D.


----------



## Kroll (Jun 6, 2013)

Welcome new member,Robert is right I purchase the half nuts from Clausing which were 35.00 plus some new tags which cost more purchasing from the auction site. And the ball and spring is 1.00 each from Clausing and 8 over on the auction site.If anyone needs parts checking with Clausing first but some parts will cost more than what you may have purchase the lathe for.Dang---kroll


----------

